# fin fray and possible solutions? Discus



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Its hard to appreciate how frayed and messy this guys finage is. His tail actually grew back in pinchy in places, he also has holes and missing sections in back lower and top back portions.

As arrowana keeper have so many videos on Youtube for surgeries I have begun to ponder fixing this guy up.

he is the healthiest guy it is really aesthetics that make me want to do anything about it, that being said I believe he would recover well from some cosmetic surgery given his overall health, if I decided to go for it.

He was been with me since james before james closed his store, has gained much weight and is always happily flared.

The two surgeries I have seen are as follows..

1- With a razor splay between all rays that are not joined all the way, this leads to increased growth between, and a more fan like appearance.. might this close already gapped areas or is this meant for already joined areas and just an increase in width between rays?

2- an actually trimming of an area, I have seen tail cut to what looks liek half length.. I imagine they grow back?

As this has not fixed itself by now will it ever?

I am just toying with the idea-- No scalpel in hand yet.. wanted to hear from you guys about things you may have done that may look like same..

Lisa


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You mean like this:
http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/biology/anatomy/heckle_haircut.shtml

My fishes' damaged, nicked fins and tails have always grown back in naturally. Some are quick; some seem to take forever. I'm too nervous with scissors to try


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE!! Tanks! Shelley! I was feeling like Dr Mangdela asking a question like that Thanks for not only verifying the possibility, but providing collateral documentation as well, You rock! I love medical like stuff! The BF is a bit scared sometimes, with good reason I might add I'll be sure to get a scalpel or two while I am at VGh today, Mmmm could be hard to source from the wards I go to but I will try. I would want to use the surgery single use ones as they are sooo sharp and I know they are sterile.. 

I will try to document my story, even the procedure if I can get a camera assistant.. I love that its a heckel too!! the link you added..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As a discus owner, if he is healthy and doing well, and the "surgery" is just for aesthetics why do you want to do it?

I would just leave him as is - he is a beauty. 

I dont think I would have the guts to do the surgery!


----------

